# HP Photoshop C4480 All-in-One ~ Incompatible Print Cardtridge(s) *NEW*



## JustJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello, i bought an iMac for christmas and chipped in an extra £60 for the HP Photosmart C4480 All-in-One series. Only today i have decided to set it up, but have stumbled across quite an odd issue.
I'm using the printer cartridges that came with the printer, they are HP 351 Tri-colour and HP 350 Black - however, when i tried to install them for the first time it came with the error "Incompatible Print Cartridge(s)".

I did not touch the copper strip (as warned in the manual) and ensured all protective plastic was removed before inserting the cartridge.
I have also tried installing each separately but the printer won't install only one (gives the error "Print cartridge missing or undetected).
Again, i have also tried to disconnect the printer from the power supply, waited 30 seconds to 1 minute and reconnected it, but again no luck.

Thanks alot,
Jack.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

My C4480 take HP cartridges # 74 &75 > http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...osmart C4480 All-in-One Printer&lang=en&cc=us

Did they come in the box or separate they may be the special number they sell with the printer that are half filled. If they came in the box I think maybe 1 cartridge is bad.


----------



## JustJ (Apr 12, 2008)

They came in the box with the printer. I will buy those that you mentioned and try those, hopefully that will work 

Thanks for the reply,
Jack.


----------

